# Win 10 won't play DVD



## PPBart (Aug 2, 2016)

I recently upgraded to Win 10, and just today tried to play a movie on my PC.  That's when I realized (more accurately, remembered reading earlier) there is no media player in Win 10.  I downloaded VLC, but it doesn't seem to see any content in my Asus DVD drive.  What am I missing here?

Edit:  Never mind.  I updated the driver for the DVD drive and all is well again. <g>


----------



## PPBart (Aug 4, 2016)

Now I'm getting confused!  First the PC didn't see the DVD drive, then I updated the driver and played a couple of movies.  This afternoon, when I insert a disc I get a popup that says "D:\  The directory name is invalid."  Device Manager says the driver is up to date.  Back to my original question:  What am I missing here?


----------



## StrangleHold (Aug 4, 2016)

Its still not going to play on windows 10.  Set VLC as the default player. That should stop the pop up. Right now its probable trying to open it with media player.


----------



## PPBart (Aug 5, 2016)

StrangleHold said:


> ...Set VLC as the default player...



Did that -- now that popup is gone, but Media Player opens, only shows audio; VLC does nothing.

FWIW, under Settings/System/Apps VLC is listed as "Unavailable"(?)
Device Manager shows the drive as working properly.


----------



## PPBart (Aug 6, 2016)

Latest update:

I've kept playing with it, trying different settings and software.  As of now, Autoplay is ON, VLC is set as default video player.  However, when I insert a disk, Media Player opens, but sees no content on D:/.

If I close Media Player and open VLC, click Media, click Open Disk, select DVD, Disk Device: D:\. Click Play and watch the movie!

At this point, I'm gonna just chalk it up to Win 10 quirks and watch my movies.


----------



## antivirus1198 (Aug 14, 2016)

I have window 10 in my pc and giving a big  problem of hanging.
give me idea for solve my problem


----------



## Okedokey (Aug 14, 2016)

If you upgraded from Windows 7 or 8, you get a free download for Win 10 DVD. http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...62e-a864-b7ad67d5c834?tm=1438117403084&auth=1


----------



## PPBart (Sep 30, 2016)

Still having issues with my DVD drive!  I can play movies using VLC, that works fine.  However, if I insert a data CD or DVD, Win 10 just doesn't see any files!  Hopefully someone has solved this already(?)

I have tried multiple disks, and verified that the disks are readable on other PCs.

UPDATE:  Suspecting that the DVD drive was in some way failing, I replaced it today with an inexpensive LG GH24.  That solved the problem!


----------

